# Finally popped my cherry..



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Up until last week I primarily surf fished.. With the weeds being so bad lately I decided to give pier fishing a shot. Ive fished on the Jacksonville Pier a couple times when I lived in Jax Beach, but never in the Gulf..

Well after 5 days straight on the Navarre Pier, I finally caught my first Kingfish. Got down there around 1pm this afternoon and there were a couple sharks on the deck, but I didnt see any Kings.. Talked to one of the regulars for awhile and he told me the bite had been pretty slow so far that day.. Got my first line in the water and on my third cast I was hooked up.. Felt like a decent fish but he spit the hook on his first run. Eff...

Fishing was pretty slow for the next couple hours or so then I hooked up with a NICE spanish right at 26". On my very next cast as soon as the bait hit the water bam another small spaniard!! 

With one good spanish in the cooler and another decent one, I had dinner caught but I still wasnt happy. I told myself today that I wasnt leaving that pier today without putting a king in the cooler.. 

Another hour or so went by and finally, I got what I came for.. Picked out the fattest cigar minnow out of the 5 I had left and sent it over the edge. Twitched the ciggie a couple times and the next thing all I see is a silver streak nail my bait! Let him run for a sec, flipped my bail, set the hook and it was on. After a decent fight and a nice gaff job, I finally landed my first King. 

I must say, I am now hooked :thumbup:


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats! Its a beauty too


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice fish. Way to be persistent.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks fellas. I was starting to take it personally when everyone around me was catching them I figured I was doing something wrong. And I was...

Oh and by the way, for anyone out there that is worried about being a newbie to the pier, I wouldnt be.. As long as your not an idiot I feel that the regulars would be more than willing to help out and share some knowledge.. Gotta admit I was a little intimidated at first, but I got over that in about an hour or so. Just watch and observe what others are doing, and you should be good to go..


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

The Pitt said:


> Nice fish. Way to be persistent.


I see youre in my neck of the woods, ever fish the pier?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Not sure if u read my sticky or not in this section, but if you did, I'm glad it helped! Congrats man!


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

FUPAGUNT said:


> I see youre in my neck of the woods, ever fish the pier?


I dont do the pier thing. You might see me in a yak though.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Thanks fellas. I was starting to take it personally when everyone around me was catching them I figured I was doing something wrong. And I was...
> 
> Oh and by the way, for anyone out there that is worried about being a newbie to the pier, I wouldnt be.. As long as your not an idiot I feel that the regulars would be more than willing to help out and share some knowledge.. Gotta admit I was a little intimidated at first, but I got over that in about an hour or so. Just watch and observe what others are doing, and you should be good to go..


:thumbsup:

Congrats !!!


Did you gaff it your self ? if not - suggest you hat tip the gaffer - more than once I have had fellow fisherman I never met pause and stick a king for me, back in my pier rat days !


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Mullethead said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Congrats !!!
> 
> ...


Naw I wasnt ready to tackle that myself just yet.. When I turned around there were 2 guys with gaffs ready for some action.. The kid who ended up sticking it for me actually works at Broxons, not sure of his name... Was in there the night before talking with him about how to tie my own leaders.. I think part of it was he was as nervous as I was thinking if my leader was gonna hold or not haha (Broxons is a great shop btw, everyone seems friendly and very knowledgeable )


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

The Pitt said:


> I dont do the pier thing. You might see me in a yak though.


One of the biggest things I regret is selling my kayak.. I will be in the market again soon though.. Id love to get on one of those big kings in a yak. Sleigh ride :thumbup:


----------



## Phat Old Man (May 24, 2012)

Congrats man. I still have yet to catch one myself off the Navarre Pier. I used to slay them at the OIP. I haven't caught much of anything around Navarre since I moved here 3 years ago.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Naw I wasnt ready to tackle that myself just yet.. When I turned around there were 2 guys with gaffs ready for some action.. The kid who ended up sticking it for me actually works at Broxons, not sure of his name... Was in there the night before talking with him about how to tie my own leaders.. I think part of it was he was as nervous as I was thinking if my leader was gonna hold or not haha (Broxons is a great shop btw, everyone seems friendly and very knowledgeable )



Sounds like Brock gaffed it for you. He is a good kid and yes, Broxson's is a great shop.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Good job! I suck at both pier and surf fishing....


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Tyee Dave said:


> Good job! I suck at both pier and surf fishing....


Me too, but I learn a little more everyday :thumbup:


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

im no novice, and i go pier fishing more than most wives could tolerate, but I always learn at least one new thing everytime i go.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Way to go! I've fished Navarre a time or two. The learning curve can be a bit steep. I agree that the guys on the pier are pretty cool if you are careful not to inconvenience anyone with rookie mistakes.


----------



## Pierpig17 (Jun 26, 2012)

The name is Brock and I'm happy to stick any fish that comes to that pier. Come back by and see me at the shop or I'll see you out on the pier.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

FUPAGUNT said:


> One of the biggest things I regret is selling my kayak.. I will be in the market again soon though.. Id love to get on one of those big kings in a yak. Sleigh ride :thumbup:


Dude get a yak. I rarely fished for kings on the pier. I focused mainly on mangrove snapper, sheepshead, pomps and whiting.

On my yak I try NOT to catch so many. Seriously its hard not to catch kings from a yak.

When I first moved here a few years ago the locals on the pier were more then willing to show me the ropes. I was kind of confused how people bashed the pier rats all the time but as a former googan I never noticed ANY of that. Glad you could share with other potential new guys that they dont have to be worried about what others have to say about the pier rats because they really are a good group of guys.


----------

